# Precyse Solutions



## carpecoffee (Nov 9, 2008)

A guy from Precyse Solutions left me a message and wants to talk to me about a position.  Said he saw my resume on careerbuilder.com  Has anybody ever worked for this company or heard anythng about it?


----------

